# Milanese: Madunina



## badtown

Ho letto sta mattina nella La Gazetta Dello Sport a proposito Gattuso e Materazzi " uniti dalla Madunina ". Dimmi qualcuno per favore, cos'e' Madunina? Una regione di Lombardia o Milano ??


----------



## MünchnerFax

È dialetto milanese per _madonnina _e si riferisce a questa Madonnina, il simbolo di Milano. I giornalisti quindi chiamano spesso Milano _la città della "Madunina"_; il derby tra Milan e Inter è _il derby della Madonnina_, eccetera eccetera.


----------



## Ale The Nut

Madunina is a "Milanese" word that means Madonnina, the little statue of Madonna on top of Milan Cathedral. This is one of the most important symbols of the city.
Bye!

Ale


----------



## badtown

Grazie tanto , siete miti amici !! Ogni giorno si impara qualcosa di nouvo !!!


----------



## Ale The Nut

badtown said:


> Grazie tanto , siete miti amici !! Ogni giorno si impara qualcosa di nouvo !!!


 
Any time! 

Ale


----------

